# Whos seen this?..



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

FILM66 | Project GTR by KREAM DEVELOPMENTS | MODIFIED CARS | on Vimeo


----------



## TCarter (May 20, 2014)

Such a nice looking beast


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

The only good thing about it is that it is RED, the bonnet looks like a mad axeman has been allowed to hit it, Blue callipers don't work if he is trying to colour coordinate it and the most terrible thing is ........................................ it's on MPSS's LOL


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

I thought that but blue calipers on red paint is actually the new look. BMW have released their new red cars with blue calipers as standard. I love the bonnet, its knight racers best Hybrid Carbon bonnet available on the market, but i guess thats my opinion and many others who i've seen own it. Not sure what MPSS's is so cant comment...


----------



## Karejoca (Mar 5, 2014)

Michelin Pilot Super Sports


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Steve said:


> The only good thing about it is that it is RED, the bonnet looks like a mad axeman has been allowed to hit it, Blue callipers don't work if he is trying to colour coordinate it and the most terrible thing is ........................................ it's on MPSS's LOL


LMFAO.... standard response there  Where you been lurking boss?


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

I thought I knew the car ... Jamal's matte blue wrapped car which kream have worked their magic on... Does look good just needs more power now!


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

MattGTR750 said:


> I thought I knew the car ... Jamal's matte blue wrapped car which kream have worked their magic on... Does look good just needs more power now!


How does he get the flames:flame::flame:


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

They have a flamer kit they sell priced at about £1,200


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

MattGTR750 said:


> They have a flamer kit they sell priced at about £1,200


Holy Shit.....£1200????????????


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Same guys who made the videos of doing burn outs in the streets of London??


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah and the little pri*k who claimed that car was 900bhp and wouldn't race me because he was actually only 620 lol!


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

Quoted me £950 for what is in effect a couple of coils, sparkplugs, module and switch with some threaded washers and connectors....I'm thinking that's a proper rip off as you can get a decent kit for under £100:flame:


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

I know the these guys personally and have shown them this thread. Really isnt any need to be calling people pricks is there. We're all supposed to be grown ups out here. He has a RIPS RB30 high spec engine which i can assure you isnt running 620hp, so not sure where you got that from, unless you are confusing it with the 600hp similair looking R33 his customer drives in candy blue. Theres actually 2 of these cars which look very similair. As far as the R35 flame kit is concerned its not as simple as sticking a switch, coil and plug in the exhaust, thats just the basics of the kit. The tricky part is in wiring into the engines loom which is where the time and labour is, which Kream Developments have seemed to work out. Their kits have their own control module which allows the control over the flames rather then revving the crap out of the engine with a spark plug going in the exhaust hoping to catch a bit of unburnt fuel. If it was as easy as that everyone would be doing it. Please dont confuse there kits with the cheap £100 ebay jobbies..


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

Oh my bad, i just realised you were talking about Jamal right?..lol


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

Maybe you guys should get a group buy going, i'm sure he'll work out a good deal for you boys..i could have a word..


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

The kid is jack deane, not kream developments he works for mayfair prestige and they sold this car on this tread to kream!


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

No Jamal was the original owner before jack and then before kream!

I like the flamer kit and would buy one for sure but not for £1k+ accept the labour and r and d goes into this but it's not for me at that price! Pops and bangs is free lol


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

Have a chat with him....I'd be interested but not at £950
Sorry If I came across a little shitty in the earlier post but £950 is very high for this, and yes I know its a case of cutting in to the wiring but the rest of the kit is standard coils, spark plugs, switches and connectors. The time for fitting this IMO is no more than 4 hours so that combined with the rest of the kit should be priced accordingly.

So let me know and PM me if you want to bud

Thanks


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

How did we get a £300 difference in quote lol obviously don't like me haha


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

haven't a clue Matt

However if its reduced further by another £650 then they may be getting a few customers!!!:chuckle:


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

He reduced it a while ago apparently as he accepts that £1200 was a bit strong. The plug, coils and connectors is basic parts needed in all flame kits, but apparently he says its his control module that hes made thats worth the pound notes, not to mention the knowledge, that only he has, thats enabled him to put a flame kit on the worlds first R35. Hes the only guy to make em work on supercars too, have you seen their Instagram?, Kream Developments.. Their Lamborghini Diablo is fierce!. They've done a Gallardo, Maserati and superbikes too. He tells me the wiring is a pain in the arse to get to also and many components has to be removed in order to get to the wiring. If a group buy is organised, then he will accept £650 per kit installed, would like minimum 5 cars. Let me know.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Jeeez it's gone almost half price ! 

Can we keep trying for more discount? Might be free soon.


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:opcorn:


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

He's not around for a few days but will get on it and sort your kit out first Firestarter, and Matt inbox me your number and i'll get him to call you to book it in..


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

My number is 1-800-not-for-me


----------



## DMH12 (Sep 28, 2013)

Cheap and nasty looking


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

why would you want a flamer kit?

i think we have gone full circle back to max power in the mid 90s

soon, there will be a group buy on apline subs in MDF cases & a sound off competition at the next GTROC meet


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

matty32 said:


> why would you want a flamer kit?
> 
> i think we have gone full circle back to max power in the mid 90s
> 
> soon, there will be a group buy on apline subs in MDF cases & a sound off competition at the next GTROC meet


LOL!! I had x 2 Alpine 12" subs in my Volvo 440 GLI  I made my mate sick on a drive to Peebles once with the volume up.


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

Course some people dont like it, i can understand that.. but then again some people love it hense why even supercar owners are having them done. Each to their own i guess, Kream Developments is just providing a service noone else can. The days of the cheap flicky switch spark plug in exhaust days are gone. Its far more complex now with todays advanced ignition systems hense why noone can do them, Firestarter can confirm this.. It takes a skilled technician to make these work now.


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

Shabs said:


> Course some people dont like it, i can understand that.. but then again some people love it hense why even supercar owners are having them done. Each to their own i guess, Kream Developments is just providing a service noone else can. The days of the cheap flicky switch spark plug in exhaust days are gone. Its far more complex now with todays advanced ignition systems hense why noone can do them, Firestarter can confirm this.. It takes a skilled technician to make these work now.


Agree Shabs, and can also confirm its not just a case of a coil, spark plug and switch. I had this set up back in 2003 on my Mk1 Focus RS and it worked, however fuling and ignition systems are more complex today, and the same set up on a GTR wont work

No their not for everyone and each to their own as you say, however its a but of fun and we are on this earth for a good time not a long time and I'm all for having Fun. Kream has been contacted directly and I know you have too so thanks for that Shabs:bowdown1:

Cheers
Louie:flame::flame::flame::flame::flame:


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice car!!


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

No probs my man, heard you're getting it all sorted, make sure you post up vids!..


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks Shabs

Yeah I'll post some vids once its done. Prob be later next week as Kream is busy this week.

Cheers
Louie


----------



## jb49784 (Aug 21, 2014)

awesome video. I'll definitely upload it in my blog.


----------

